# NOT for the faint hearted!



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Following on from my last lovely thread on anal glands 8O I am sorry to have to report another botty problem with the lovely but brainless Neo :lol: 
On Monday I made a lovely roast beef, now it had one of those elastic net thingys on it. After cooking it I put it in the bin, then went to collect number 1 son from his work. On my return I was putting stuff in the bin when I noticed elastic net thingy was gone 8O Neo was licking his lips and had a very satisfied expression on his face. 
Called vet who said let nature take its course and fingers crossed it would pass through safely, but if no evidence  by Friday to bring him in for x-ray. 
So last night absolutely chucking it down with rain Neo decides he needs out. I let him out the back due to rain. Now he hates rain, so I expected him to be back in within a minute. No sign of him so I looked out and there he is tearing round the garden (swamp) at top speed as if the hounds of hell are after him 8O 8O I went out for a closer look and saw something hanging from his butt, realisation dawns its the flippin elastic net thingy and it's stuck. 
Well what to do :?: Only me in (as no1 son had gone to pals , ditto no2 son and G was at work) so I had to do something so off I go for me marigolds  Dog still tearing round said swamp and resists all my efforts to persuade him to come in even chicken failed :evil: So had to go out and try and catch him. Turn away now if you are at all squeamish. So I am out in slippery swamp, dog hairing about still, so I make a sideways lunge to catch him as he goes past, of course I miss him and end up face first in the swamp. Only good thing is Neo is so startled by the fact that I am lying in his garden that he comes to investigate. There ensues wrestling match as I try to keep a hold of him to see what is going on :roll: Get a hold of elastic netty thing and proceed to pull it from his butt, it was absolutely disgusting :roll: He was not happy, I was not happy and both of us were bogging. I then had to get both of us upstairs to the bath :evil: It took me THREE hours to get both him and me clean :!: :!: :!: 
I am not sure me or my marigolds will ever recover from the trauma.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I think that easily beats the story of me and my Thetford cassette that I thought could be too much to relate here :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You certainly got a bum deal there :roll: 

pete


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

God bless doglets for their insatiable appetite and curiosity. Thank goodness you were there to rescue him.

Our Gt dane, occasionally gets into similar difficulties and wrestling him into submission to sort him out is really hard work...

Those damn elasticated netting things are a danger and should be made illegal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you don't catch a chill


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dog troubles*

Hi Carol

It does show just how well you know your dog and you knew something was amiss.

Well done you for sorting it out. I always think that vets do a sterling job, but you have almost done a DIY.

Russell


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

You've made our night! Neither wife norI can drink our lager for laughing. Wife says to make sure you wash the elastic thingy well before reuse.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Don't dogs have a great sense of humour?
He's not a labrador by any chance?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've just read this, and realised I'm fainthearted 8O . Bad enough when my barking doorbell has a bit of trouble with a long piece of grass.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

patnles said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Don't dogs have a great sense of humour?
> He's not a labrador by any chance?


He is an english setter, beutiful but brainless  He has recovered from his ordeal better than I have . Had to get new marigolds and my jeans are in the bin. Only good thing is G has decided to dig up swamp and replace with astroturf stuff.
Going to try and upload photo of Neo, bear with me might take a while.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

ksebruce said:


> You've made our night! Neither wife norI can drink our lager for laughing. Wife says to make sure you wash the elastic thingy well before reuse.


eeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww yuck


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Neo picture*

here goes photo time!!


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Going to try and upload photo of Neo, bear with me might take a while.


I'd like to see a photo of Neo. Setters are beautiful. Errr, there won't be any net bag in the photo will there?
Lesley


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Going to try and upload photo of Neo, bear with me might take a while.


I'd like to see a photo of Neo. Setters are beautiful. Errr, there won't be any elastic thingy in the photo will there?
Lesley
Edited...Oh he's gorgeous.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

we used to have a Rottie called Bruce hence the name, our initials and Bruce. He was as daft as soft mick absolutely lovable. He used to hide his fluffy toys so we couldn't hurt them, never even put a toothmark on them. But, bless im he was as thick as a plank. If I had a penny for every time he tried to walk thro a two foot gate with a four foot stick in his mouth I'd be a rich man. he liked to play hide n seek with us, on a walk he was preoccupied with dog things and we hid.....ever seen a Rottie panic? sight to behold! God do we miss him.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I used to think Rotties were nasty aggressive things. My neighbour's was trying to put his front paws on my shoulders today, and I had my arms round him with my jealous Charlie barking madly at him, and he didn't bat an eyelid. Need a bigger van if I had one!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

patnles said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Going to try and upload photo of Neo, bear with me might take a while.
> ...


Thank you, he is lovely and no definately no elastic in sight :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I used to have a retriever who would eat j clothes and the wifes tights, I was always pulling something from his botty,
Loddy


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

loddy said:


> I used to have a retriever who would eat j clothes and the wifes tights, I was always pulling something from his botty,
> Loddy


We have a 14yr old yellow lab who has suffered a variety of Klingons in her younger days even a sock and a pair of knickers. :lol:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I think the graphic nature of this and previous post could be defined as 'oversharing'!! :?


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

bigfoot said:


> I think the graphic nature of this and previous post could be defined as 'oversharing'!! :?


I disagree :twisted:. Can we have photos, or even video, next time please :lol:.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> I think the graphic nature of this and previous post could be defined as 'oversharing'!! :?


I am sorry  for 'oversharing' I shall never, never,never, never, never , ever do it again. Goodbye  
But I  thought  it  was  funny


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I found it very funny too Carol, but I suppose having the tee shirt does help a little, maybe :lol:


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

> I disagree . Can we have photos, or even video, next time please .


I agree with the above. Please please don't stop posting those of us who are or were dog owners fully understand. Your tale lit up a dismal evening.


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

Carol - your dog is lovely and I agree, postings like this make all us dog owners laugh 'cos we have probably been there, done that, got the tee shirt etc. I laughed like a drain reading your story, felt for you and sympathised with your plight! Fortunately, my boy ( a cocker spaniel) only tends to eat grass apart from his food, but there's time yet! :lol: :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Aww thanks guys, but I think(hope) bigfoot was only joking, well thats the way I took it :lol: 
Will keep you posted on Neos misadventures :lol:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: our Rusty has eaten a few or these red elasticy thingys in his time, we only found out he had eaten them when they actually passed out the other end, yuck  :wink: 

Anne


----------

